# Good Bits for Softening?



## Shadow Puppet (Aug 15, 2011)

So I just started riding my project pony, and as of now I've been riding her in a full cheek, and it seems that she just leans on it. I was wondering if there were any bits that would help soften her up some. I am not a fan of full cheek bits because it always seems that all horses go hard in them, I was thinking something along the lines of a double jointed snaffle or a french link. What are your opinions on good bits for greenish horses?


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

Loose rings are notorious for helping horses be softer. They are loose and rotate allowing for more suppleness in some horses.


----------



## TXhorseman (May 29, 2014)

I generally use a loose ring, double-jointed snaffle. However, it is important to realize that it is how a bit is used that is important.

I want to use a bit for communication rather than control. I generally work for a one or two ounce contact pressure. When beginning to work a green horse, you should not be holding up its head. Let the horse go long and low so it can stretch out the tendons along its top line to support your weight and the weight of the saddle. Many people assume that a horse is strong simply because it is big. However, the horse has been accustomed to only supporting its own weight, so give it a chance to build up its muscles.

As you begin to work on raising the horse's head, use only enough pressure to indicate what you want. This is basically a resistant pressure as you drive the horse forward with your legs and body. If the horse tries to lean on the bit and make you hold him up, give on the reins. Let him know that he must carry his own weight. Then, take up the reins again. Do this as often as necessary. Don't forget to reward the horse for responding correctly.

This may take longer than you want. Training a horse well takes patience. You may very likely want to take short cuts or give up, but patient persistence will bring about the best and longest lasting results.


----------



## Hackamore (Mar 28, 2014)

The type of bit is irrelevant. The saying goes “The bit that works on every horse is a Bit of Knowledge”.  In most cases horses learn to brace or resist a bits pressure because they are ridden with too much contact or did not have a good foundation training. If the horse is not responding to what you are using then step back and take the time to teach him to respond to the bits pressure. Get him soft and responsive to the bits pressure with lateral flexing first, and then vertical softness will follow. In the beginning release when he gives to the pressure rewarding the slightest try and build on this as he improves. Remember the bit is a signal device and not a 3rd stirrup. If it’s over used or improperly used and the horse never gets a release they will become dull and non responsive to the bits signal. 

When starting colts I let them carry a snaffle with no reins from day one, and once under saddle they carry the bit under a soft rope hackamore for the first week or so of riding. During this time I am also teaching then to give to the bit pressure during ground work with lateral flexion. Once they are soft to the bits pressure and will carry me under saddle then I add reins to the snaffle and begin riding with the bit. In beginning stages of training I ride on a loose rein, only making contact with the bit when flexing, turning or backing. Remember the foundation you put on a young horse is what they remember for the rest of their life. It’s worth taking your time and starting them right. 

Best of luck,


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Takes 2 to tango. Regardless what bit, if your pony is learning to lean on the bit then you're 'leaning' too. You need to negatively reinforce his yielding by releasing the pressure, and you need to communicate clearly & effectively when you use the reins, without nagging.

As for a 'softening bit', that to me sounds like you're wanting a sharp set of brakes, so the horse is less inclined to put up with the pressure. Instead I'd take him back to the start, with a halter, & teach him to yield softly & reliably to seat & rein aids. For the sake of clarity, I also like to teach the horse to respond to rein & seat with a loose rein first, before teaching 'contact', and before doing the same(if desired) with a french snaffle or something - whatever is comfortable for him. *Teach* him to stay in the gait & direction you request without being held there.


----------



## piglet (Oct 2, 2012)

My first horse (I trained him) had a very "hard" mouth. I went away to school, learned to ride better, and when I came home he *miraculously* had a soft mouth.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

The secret as others have pointed out is not to give them anything to lean on - that is you and your hands. 
A lot of leaning begins when the rider insists on holding the horse in frame with a vice like grip instead of rewarding it for coming into contact and 'on the bit' by releasing that pressure
If you start putting them into sharper bits that they're 'afraid' of taking contact with to stop them leaning they will then get behind the bit, above the bit or learn to hold their heads in frame with no contact - and then you lose the ability to correctly collect them
Soft hands = soft mouth


----------



## Shadow Puppet (Aug 15, 2011)

I agree with the tips you guys are offering and I really appreciate them all. My horse, who I also trained, is very supple and soft. I have been told by multiple instructors that I have very soft hands. That's why am I asking about different bits.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

Shadow Puppet said:


> I agree with the tips you guys are offering and I really appreciate them all. My horse, who I also trained, is very supple and soft. I have been told by multiple instructors that I have very soft hands. That's why am I asking about different bits.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
Not being snarky at all when I say this as it is not my intention.....but if your horse is soft and supple, and your hands are soft, you wouldn't be having a problem with the bit. The bit isn't the problem....the riding and training is.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Gotadun I think she's talking of 2 different horses. But my opinion stays the same - if the horse isn't going well in a bit for whatever reason, I suggest you take a few steps back in training & *teach* them better, rather than trying a 'stronger' bit.


----------

